# Refining Karat Gold with Electrolytic Cell Variation



## lazersteve (Mar 31, 2007)

Hello Forum Members,

I've decided to document my follies in the construction of an electrolytic cell reputed to refine karat gold to greater than 98% purity. My device will be constructed in a circular arrangement using a pyrex measuring cup. I will cover every aspect of the cell design from mixng my own electrolyte to fashioning my electrodes. Here is the short list of raw materials you will need to get started to follow along with me on this new project:

-(1) 2-3 cup pyrex measuring cup with lid.
-(1) Graphite electrode that fits into the above cell with lots of room to spare. I will design my own and show you how to do it. You can get your raw materials from my web site or PM me here for them.
-(1) Gallon of Muratic Acid 31.45% HCl- Lowes Swimming pool isle.
-(1) Quart of Clear Ammonia with the percentage weight by volume printed on the label. *DO NOT *get the scented type! Grocery Store Cleaning Isle.
-(1) Set of nylon stockings or a small section of parachute material (Fine mesh Nylon only)
-(1) Container of *non-iodized *table salt.
-(1) Gallon of *distilled* H2O
-(1) 6v /12v 10A Manual Battery Charger
-(1) Spray bottle
-*Standard safety equipment aka PPE (Personal Protective Equipment gloves, goggles, glasses, apron, etc.)*
-Well ventilated work area.
-Various karat gold scrap items.
-Several plastic filtering pitchers, 1 Liter mixing vessels with lid, measure cups, filters, spoon, etc.
-Gram scales

*This list may change so check back here as the post is updated. *

I have created a questions topic in the Tutorials Questions Section for your comments, questions, and needs.

I will post videos as they are completed. 

Hopefully you will all have as much fun as I do! :lol: 

Steve


----------

